# Breakfast of Booze



## Atona (Jan 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;wZDv9pgHp8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZDv9pgHp8Q&[/video]

There must be some sort of science behind people becoming more and more attracted to unhealthy foods, because I'm literally salivating over this.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 7, 2011)

I lost my appetite.  D:<


----------



## Lobar (Jan 7, 2011)

The scary part is that these guys definitely know their way around a kitchen...and they choose to do that with their skills... :\


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Atona said:


> [video=youtube;wZDv9pgHp8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZDv9pgHp8Q&[/video]
> 
> There must be some sort of science behind people becoming more and more  attracted to unhealthy foods, because I'm literally salivating over  this.


 there is
sort of
food basically tastes better the more fat and calories something has


----------



## Atona (Jan 7, 2011)

Lobar said:


> The scary part is that these guys definitely know their way around a kitchen...and they choose to do that with their skills... :\


 
You've got to admit that they fill a niche, though.
One of my friends is ready to contact them for catering for his birthday.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

quick, lobar!
find a niche to fill!


----------



## Browder (Jan 7, 2011)

Next time I see my calorie conscious, rice caking-eating, borderline anorexic parents I will show them this. It'll be a good day.


----------



## CaptainNico (Jan 8, 2011)

I want this. I feel like death while watching it, but I want that in my mouth. My health is a thing of 2010.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2011)

CaptainNico said:


> My health is a thing of 2010.


 
New Year's Resolution: give up trying to be healthy as long as booze, cigarettes and bacon exists.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 8, 2011)

They keep mixing booze, sharp knives and hot oil like that they won't have time to die from the cholesterol. Some of those dishes look interesting, I'd like to try those hash brown balls.


----------



## Love! (Jan 8, 2011)

wheelieotter said:


> They keep mixing booze, sharp knives and hot oil like that they won't have time to die from the cholesterol. Some of those dishes look interesting, I'd like to try those hash brown balls.


 i don't have any reply to your actual post
but f'yeah oingo boingo


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

God that looks good but it's too much fucking work.

I'll stick to drinking my ass off and letting burgerking handle making my breakfast.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 15, 2011)

_Breakfast Fortress, covered in Jack Daniels._

I was nearly jacking off to that.
Holy fuck, I think i'm going to be a chef now because of this video.


----------



## Lazarian (Jan 16, 2011)

Thing is about cooking with alcohol, pretty well all of the alcohol boils off during cooking. You could eat a ton of beer battered food and not even get an ounce of alcohol in your system.

Just like bread: yeast makes it rise and makes alcohol as a byproduct. But all that evaporates when you bake it.

Cooking with wine or beer just adds the flavours of the spirits, not the alcohol content.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

THAT IS SO AWESOME I HAVE MY CAPS LOCK ON. ROCK ON, BROS!


----------

